# Dislocated Elbow?



## Kittycat (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a dove, found yesterday wing hanging low, bone sticking out at elbow think may be dislocated. The skin along the arm is bluish green.
Able to flap both wings. You'll have to excuse the simplicity of this post. I'm a complete novice when it comes to pigeons. 
Am I doing the right thing in keeping it alive? Wouldn't want to have it suffer for no reason but want to give it a chance. I've been giving antibiotics. It is eating a bit. 
What can I do to help the wing heal? All advice greatly received


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Bad break. What kind of antibiotics are you giving it? Those are a MUST for this injury. glad you have them.
His wing needs to be wrapped. Vet wrap can be found at a feed store usually near the horse stuff. It will need to be cut to appropriate size
How to wrap a wing:http://wildliferehabber.com/rehab-data/wing-fractures


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The wound also needs cleaning with a saline solution, and the area can be covered with an antibacterial cream. He really should see a vet.


----------



## Kittycat (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. I've been bathing in antibacterial solution and putting germolene on everday. The vets from where I work said it needs putting to sleep but thought might as well give it a try.
I just don't know whether I should be trying to align the bone or leave it or what as I'd hate to do more harm than good.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think the wing needs to be amputated at the break for the birds sake. Infection can set in, and he won't be able to use that wing again anyway. But you need a good avian vet.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Jay has good advice. If the vet will amputate that would be best. There is no way to heal that wing so it will be able to be released. IT will take a lot of infection control and wrapping it will fuse the wing in a non-dragging position, but will not be useful to it. 
It really should be on oral antibiotics. Just putting something like triple antibiotic cream on it won't be enough.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree that he definitely needs an oral antibiotic, but they said they were already doing that. Just thought it should also have the antibiotic cream.
What antibiotic are you giving him, and how much?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh, I missed that part where oral was being given as well. I thought only a topical was being used. Yes, Both are good.


----------

